# Pressure Gauge High - BE



## drh__ (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi all,

I've had my Barista Express for over a year now and have had the same issue with my pressure gauge. No matter what grind size, amount etc etc the needle will be in the pre-infusion range during pre-infusion but normal extraction it goes right round to the very last point.

Is there any reason for this? I know most say not to worry too much about the gauge but for me I feel it does effect my shots. I'm using the non-pressurised basket.

Note: beans always at least a week after roasting so know it's thing to do with them.

Cheers


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)

How does the shot taste? If its good then dont worry.

Also are you weighing in and out? Levelling and tamping?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Easy fix for the pressure gauge

Obviously if yours is the black version get it in black.


----------



## drh__ (Apr 3, 2020)

General-S-1 said:


> How does the shot taste? If its good then dont worry.
> 
> Also are you weighing in and out? Levelling and tamping?


 Does taste over-extracted most of the time. Always weighing, tamping correctly etc but no matter what I do I get the same result with the gauge reading. I know it's not that important but just want to know why it doesn't change


----------



## drh__ (Apr 3, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> Easy fix for the pressure gauge
> 
> Obviously if yours is the black version get it in black.
> 
> View attachment 44605


 Last resort that!

Appreciate it doesn't determine the final result but just want to know why I get the same pressure reading every single time 🤔


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

When you do a water backflush, what does the pressure gauge get up?


----------



## drh__ (Apr 3, 2020)

earthflattener said:


> When you do a water backflush, what does the pressure gauge get up?


 I'd say usually around 11/12 o clock on the dial


----------



## earthflattener (Jul 27, 2015)

So 11 bars, rather than 11 O'clock? If you really coarsen the grind so that you obtain a gusher, does it still max out to 13 bar?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

earthflattener said:


> So 11 bars, rather than 11 O'clock? If you really coarsen the grind so that you obtain a gusher, does it still max out to 13 bar?


 There isn't any markers on there. So it's not in bars. I've seen BEs that measure low and some that measure off the scale with the same shot timing.

So basically it's junk.
That's the reason it was ditched on the pro.

Go on shot time and volume, and of course taste to alter your variables and ignore the gauge


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

All other things being equal, if you tamp less hard it should give less pressure. Also only push the portafilter handle straight towards you, no further round (if you don't already do this).

FWIW, I always ignore the gauge (once dialled in) and it's usually about 2 o'clock. I don't care about it beyond that unless something goes wrong.


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

Have you been messing with, oops 'adjusting', your grinder recently? Reason I ask is that mine has shown the same symptoms recently. Each shot being pulled shows overpressure, grind adjusted coarser and no improvement. It's as if it knows there's a niche zero on order 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## drh__ (Apr 3, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> There isn't any markers on there. So it's not in bars. I've seen BEs that measure low and some that measure off the scale with the same shot timing.
> 
> So basically it's junk.
> That's the reason it was ditched on the pro.
> ...


 Do appreciate that and it definitely doesn't determine what a decent shot is. But no matter what I do I get the same result each time and so I'm wondering if it's faulty?


----------



## drh__ (Apr 3, 2020)

skylark said:


> Have you been messing with, oops 'adjusting', your grinder recently? Reason I ask is that mine has shown the same symptoms recently. Each shot being pulled shows overpressure, grind adjusted coarser and no improvement. It's as if it knows there's a niche zero on order
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha I packed the built-in grinder in ages ago and replaced it with a Specialita - will never look back. My concern with the gauge is it's the exact same reading every time, no matter what I do so I'm wondering if it's actually faulty ????


----------



## drh__ (Apr 3, 2020)

earthflattener said:


> So 11 bars, rather than 11 O'clock? If you really coarsen the grind so that you obtain a gusher, does it still max out to 13 bar?


 Yeah no bars on the BE, unfortunately. I have a Specialita so have great control of mind grind, no matter what I do the needle goes to the same position 😩


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

drh__ said:


> Haha I packed the built-in grinder in ages ago and replaced it with a Specialita - will never look back. My concern with the gauge is it's the exact same reading every time, no matter what I do so I'm wondering if it's actually faulty 🤔


 I was going to say check your grinder ain't blocked because my machine was showing same symptoms as yours until I cleaned it with some grinder cleaner. It showed no resistance when I was changing grind or so I thought. But, once cleaned maybe something was causing it to stick affecting it's adjustment and I was immediately able to pressurise correctly. Never did owt else. Strange, but true as they say. Worth a quick clean through of your grinder maybe?


----------



## drh__ (Apr 3, 2020)

skylark said:


> I was going to say check your grinder ain't blocked because my machine was showing same symptoms as yours until I cleaned it with some grinder cleaner. It showed no resistance when I was changing grind or so I thought. But, once cleaned maybe something was causing it to stick affecting it's adjustment and I was immediately able to pressurise correctly. Never did owt else. Strange, but true as they say. Worth a quick clean through of your grinder maybe?


 Gave my grinder a full clean at the weekend, still the same 😩


----------



## Boabie (May 13, 2020)

So I have the same issue. No matter what I'm at the end of the scale. I also find that my cleaning cycle is very messy and sprays everywhere. Like I need towels draped over it when running the cycle.

I ran the test shown in this video and on the second test my gauge shot away to the end rather than the sitting in the middle, and it made a right mess






What I've also noticed is if I hold the shot button the entire time to keep it in manual, I often end up right in the middle of the gauge. Now, when you do this what you're actually doing is holding it at pre-infusion pressure, releasing it puts it on to full pressure until you press again to end the shot. I'm not totally sure my machine is right. Tried talking to sage but they just read off a script and tell you to grind coarser.

Got a NIche Zero now and it works a bit better, but the issue is still there.


----------

